# I've Had it.



## .TakaM (Jun 1, 2008)

I've had enough of the stupid image resizing thing implemented into these forums. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sure it's nice that it stops stuff from stretching the page, but most of the time it shrinks pictures that wouldn't stretch the page on my resolution anyways.
Also, I have a plugin to shrink images myself that I use all the time, and whenever the script here shrinks an image I've already shrunk it crashes my browser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





So please, can we get an option to turn this thing off?
It's really annoying when I've loaded a 40 minute video and gbatemp crashes my browser


----------



## Prophet (Jun 1, 2008)

I tried to read your post, I really did.
But I couldn't get past the smiley with cancer.






*Solitary tear-drop*


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 1, 2008)

Open GBAtemp on another browser





what plugin do you use btw?
i think i need it


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 1, 2008)

I use the Image Zoom 0.3.1 add-on for firefox


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jun 1, 2008)

It's a bit annoying for me too. Before it loads, it shows the full image size and then it resizes.


----------



## Narin (Jun 1, 2008)

Just use AdBlock to block the javascript file that does the resizing or use Greasemonkey to override it.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 1, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> Open GBAtemp on another browser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that opening it in another browser will work.  I'm pretty sure that it`s the server.


----------



## Costello (Jun 1, 2008)

I never really liked this feature...
we should have a referendum (a large vote)


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 1, 2008)

well lets have an option for enabling it and disabling it on the pic itself. that would be great, having the ability to shrink big pics so you can scroll past them, but also being able to make a pic bigger is awesome too..


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 1, 2008)

yeah it's a bit of an awkward feature ain't it..


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2008)

Down with that horrible function    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(You could make it an option or make a skin that features image resizing, but spare the rest of us the horrible image-garbler, please.)


----------



## Houou (Jun 1, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> I tried to read your post, I really did.
> But I couldn't get past the smiley with cancer.
> 
> 
> ...



Actually it's supposed to be Colbert.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 1, 2008)

I have to agree with .TakaM, I really HATE that function...
If the picture would at least expand in the same window instead of opening a pop-up


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 1, 2008)

I am in favour of removing it.


----------



## Prime (Jun 1, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> I am in favour of removing it.



+1


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 1, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> If the picture would at least expand in the same window instead of opening a pop-up



The function should stay with this added. Won't be too hard to implement either.


----------



## jinxvorheeze (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm in favor of removing the function.


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 2, 2008)

I suggest to remove the image resizing feature completely, but make big pictures appear in something like spoiler tags.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 2, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> I suggest to remove the image resizing feature completely, but make big pictures appear in something like spoiler tags.


Yah, good idea.  I like that.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm in favor of a smarter feature.. that resizes the picture only when really necessary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remember how annoying it was when someone posted a big image and it distorted the whole thread.. 

Maybe, this could be disabled by default but enabled on the control panel if the user wants.. don't know if those things are possible..


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 1, 2008)

I've had enough of the stupid image resizing thing implemented into these forums. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sure it's nice that it stops stuff from stretching the page, but most of the time it shrinks pictures that wouldn't stretch the page on my resolution anyways.
Also, I have a plugin to shrink images myself that I use all the time, and whenever the script here shrinks an image I've already shrunk it crashes my browser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





So please, can we get an option to turn this thing off?
It's really annoying when I've loaded a 40 minute video and gbatemp crashes my browser


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 2, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1000


----------



## The Teej (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm in favour of having the image resizer have an on/off function in the UCP, but having it on by default.


----------



## Dingler (Jun 2, 2008)

^ Second that


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 2, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> I'm in favour of having the image resizer have an on/off function in the UCP, but having it on by default.


+1000

Off Topic:TaKaM. are you the same TaKaM. who helped with the project LOZ PW,by giving the hacker some sprites.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 2, 2008)

yeh lol


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 2, 2008)

Get rid of it, if I want to resize something I'll use thumbnail tags.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jun 2, 2008)

I actually do like the function BUT, I don't like how it's implemented. .TakaM is right, it shrinks pictures that don't need to be shrunk. While I don't want to see it gone, I would like to see a better version of the feature. Or perhaps the option to turn it on/off for unhappy members if the former isn't possible.


----------



## Narin (Jun 2, 2008)

To the admins:
If you want, I believe I pinpointed the javascript file that handles this. If you want, I could make a quick fix that checks the dimensions of the image and that of the browser and resizes the images that need to be resized so they don't break the layout. Then when you click on them, it shows the image at its full size in line, click on them again would shrink them. What do you think?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 5, 2008)

So are we going to add this function or what?


----------



## RyukeDragon (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm annoyed that it opens in a new window, I use tabs for a reason.


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 8, 2008)

Agreement Epic.


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 1, 2008)

?


----------

